# Buddies Fishing report



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW, were the rivers packed today. I totally wanted to go to Island hoping on the Stave river today, but at 6:30 am when we showed up, it was almost already shoulder to shoulder and LARGE family groups that were just dragging in w/e. Since it was pretty bad on the west side we went east side slue, and not a soul there. (Mainly cause you need to swim or know the route to get there)

It was basically 1 fish per cast, I don't think we had a cast today that didn't land a bit, and us either releasing the fish or keeping it and cleaning it.
In total we kept 8 cohos 3 springs and 1 really nice chum. After this we decided to go try the South Allouette. (note salmon fishing is prohib from 216th and down, so you gotta fish 216th st up river) (I won't say the spot we were at as we will be there tomorrow, but if you know the river the ONLY place its more that 20+f deep thats were we'll be) It was nice, ya alot of ugly chums, but the springs we were hitting were all 15lbs+ and Perfect. 

All day we were using white / pink / red Marabou and White / Orange / Green Marabou jigs. Always casting into the deep fast rapids. 
Tomorrow gonna try crocs / spinners as I need to tie up more jigs.

Also I know this is a shot in the dark, but I put it up on other forums, I lost my fav Custom Spyder Knife when taking the walk along the west side of Stave right at the bottom of the toilet bowl, it has a picture of the Buddiechrist with Binx ingraved below it, and a serial number of 543926zad.
This is the only knife out there like this so I am more than willing to pay a hansome reward if found.


----------



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

Well Fishing this morning on the Allouette was awesome, first cast beautiful 12lb coho, second cast a bit but no hit, third cast beautiful spring. So my day on the Allouette ended early, but this time I was using a bronze croc with red strips, so I handed my set up to my buddy (who was still setting himself up) Now hes not used to a drift rod so he did over cast and get bush wacked a few times. After he finally caught a nice spring, he wanted to switch set ups to his rod, as soon as I hand it to him, he over casts and NO JOKE he hit one of the biggest Grizzly's I've seen down here rite into the side of the head, but the sad part is it didn't even seem to bug the bear, he just looked up at us, then back down to the water, so we decided to quietly pack the gear up and leave, when grabbing my tackle box/fish I noticed a even more frightful site, 2 cubs no more than 20feet at the base of a bush, ON our side of the river, now we start the look for moma, knowing it can't be the one across the river but has to be on our side we slowing start heading to the truck leaving the fish on the ground and once we got in site of the truck we then heard a big loud roar, and just throw everything into the back and starting to drive out, we saw a van with 2 guys in fishing appearal, so we flagged them down and gave them the heads up this is their spot. 

I usually don't give up good fishing locations as of this one, till the end of season but for safety reason we will not be using this spot and I will encourage you all to do the same. It is Davisons Pool up to the Hotrocks, if you don't know the river spot names its South Allouette from 232st-240st. 

I would suggest Stave river or if you want to go the Allouette I would suggest the 220th street - 226th street, but if you go please bring BEAR spray/ cell phone.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Damn I wish come with u!


----------



## rg500 (May 8, 2010)

Heading to the Stave sometime the week to avoid the weedend crowds. Were you there at first light or later in the day? 
Thanks for the heads up on the bears sighting. My buddy fishes that river. I'll let him know.


----------



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

Always first lite, which is around 6:40am but arrive at 6:20am and bring a flash lite, I will be there Friday with my new 5M flashlite. I will be bouncing from the river back to my doctors apt, then back to the river.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think I know the spot you speak of on the Allouette, been really wanting to get up there but got no gear or license anymore.


----------



## rg500 (May 8, 2010)

Buddiechrist said:


> WOW, were the rivers packed today. I totally wanted to go to Island hoping on the Stave river today, but at 6:30 am when we showed up, it was almost already shoulder to shoulder and LARGE family groups that were just dragging in w/e. Since it was pretty bad on the west side we went east side slue, and not a soul there. (Mainly cause you need to swim or know the route to get there)
> 
> It was basically 1 fish per cast, I don't think we had a cast today that didn't land a bit, and us either releasing the fish or keeping it and cleaning it.
> In total we kept 8 cohos 3 springs and 1 really nice chum. After this we decided to go try the South Allouette. (note salmon fishing is prohib from 216th and down, so you gotta fish 216th st up river) (I won't say the spot we were at as we will be there tomorrow, but if you know the river the ONLY place its more that 20+f deep thats were we'll be) It was nice, ya alot of ugly chums, but the springs we were hitting were all 15lbs+ and Perfect.
> ...


Hmmm, east side slue?? Wish I was more familair with that river. Can you get there with hip waders? Love to get away from the crowds. Was just there a couple days ago. Beautiful day to be on the river. But nothing but coloured up chum. Same for everyone else I talk to.
Heard so many good things using Jigs. Gotta give them a try. What hooks are you using for the jigs?
Sorry but I did not see you knife.


----------



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

Well for my main set of jigs I use Number 4 weighted white head hooks all the way down size 8 for when they are spooky.

I only hit Stave for a few hours this afternoon, wasn't bad no Coho but lots of jacks and chums, kept the best jack about 8lbs. 

I did spend a bit of Sunday bouncing around the South Allouette starting at 240th and working my way down to 228th lots of springs and chum but only landed one coho it was already apple red so I tossed him back, kept no fish as none were up to my standards. Again going to Davisons Pool saw a few griz / black / brown bears all in the rapids heading up towards the hot rocks, this time had brought bear spray / bear bangers, but left it to them as if theres that many in the river theres probably twice as many cubs in the bush. The best spot that was a bit every cast was just a few hundered yards down from the 232st area of the river, just past the JP stables property fishing center island was great, a few others there, but they were having even better luck than us, but I was really wondering about there set-ups as one did land two of one cast. (Hooks one, rapped around other) They did not comment when we asked what type of line they were using, instead pretended not to understand english, called the dfo but they basically said since no road we won't do anything =(, also they did keep EVERYTHING they pulled out, even the gross no fight spawners.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

lets go ill bet them down .


----------

